# Just about to start. Help!



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

I have finally got   after  6 and a half weeks so I get to start clomid tommorrow! Scary! What should I expect? Is it best to take tablets in the morning or evening.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Good luck with starting clomid tomorrow 

There's a sticky thread towards the top of this board about hints and tips for when on clomid...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=41641.0

I also replied to your post on this board a while ago with some other general info, not sure if you saw it...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=110093.0

The symptoms and side effects can vary month to month, person to person...some may not get any side effects, other ladies may...we're all different so will respond differently to the drugs. There's also a sticky thread towards the top of this board that lists some of the possible side effects...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48662.0

I was prescribed 50mg clomid for 6mths a couple of years ago...I took it to boost as ovulate naturally and although I had a few side effects, they were really nothing to write home about...and I also took my pills at night, just before bedtime, so managed to sleep through many of the side effects.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Just wanted to wish you luck on your first clomid cycle  

I was terrified before starting mine, but haven't found them too bad really!

Come join us on the clomid girls thread !

Nix.


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello there!!

I too have just got af after waiting approx 7 weeks and start 4th cycle of clomid tomorrow.  what dose are you starting on?? I am currently taking 50mg which seems to be OK.  I do get the odd headache and turn a bit moody but other than that am fine!!

Good luck starting the Clomid hun!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hi ya, just wanted to say that i read its best to take in the evening before bed than the morning. maybe it makes you sleep through the side effects?!!    

come and join us on the clomid thread xxx

good luck!


----------



## lawsy (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi i am starting my first cycle tomorrow too! 15th Sept. Perhaps we can be cycle buddies? What days n strength are you taking? Oh n how have you been so far? Good luck  xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi lawsy, I am on day three of the tablets at the moment. Things seem ok so far fingers crossed. I am taking 50mg tablets. However I did find it difficult to sleep the first night but that could have just been stress to be honest. Good luck with starting tommorrow


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

When it comes to the side effects I've found it makes no difference to me whether I take it morning or evening.


----------



## lawsy (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks mrs dibbles and good luck to you too! wishing you a


----------



## lawsy (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey Mrs Dibbles,

How you feeling now? I took my first lastnight. Was quite nervous, but excited too! Feel very thirsty today, have you experienced this s/e?

Laws xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Just stopping by to wish you all the luck in the world for your clomid journey mrs dibbles and lawsy!


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey Mrs Dibbles and Lawsy!!

How are you noth finding the Clomid?? I have just taken my final Clomid tablet and have been a bit of a mad cow picking at DH about everything!  

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi tinks and lawsy, I'm always a mad cow!!!!!!!  Seriously though I did notice that I was abit snappy and tearful on day 3 but don't feel to bad now. Have also felt a little bit sick though. However, I am abit miffed because AF is still lingering on, only a little bit but it is starting to get on my nerves now and in the way if you know what I mean!!!! I think it is probably annoying me because I had got so used to AF only lasting about 2 days start to finish so it is probably a good sign that things are working I suppose. Any way best of luck guys xx


----------



## lawsy (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks jo, tinks n mrs dibbles,

hoping i won't get too many side effects, taking day 2 tonight, bit of a muzzy head, but it is very humid today here in spain so could be that i guess!

i just feel really hot n thirsty! what days u takin em mrs dibbles? i am on 100mg days 2-6.xxx


----------



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi guys I have taken my last clomid for this month. In answer to your question lawsy I am taking 50mg days 2 - 7. Not feeling to bad really, have been a bit tired and have had a sore throat the last couple of days but it maybe unrelated as I think I have a cold coming. Off out tonight to celebrate wedding anniversary.  still in town though! Grrr!


----------



## lawsy (Aug 7, 2007)

Feeling ok thanks guys! Day 4 of pills tonight n not feeling too bad at all. Might i have escaped side effects? Been tired, but back at work after 10 weeks off, so i am sure that's why! Taking days 2-6, can anyone advise me when to start bed fest? Been told every other day is better. x


----------



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

We have been told to start   at day ten and then every other day but we haven't been able to wait that long!!! Off on holiday tommorrow to greece for a week so hopefully we will find plenty of opportunity for making babies! Good luck to you as well xx


----------



## lawsy (Aug 7, 2007)

Well to be honest we couldnt wait either!!!!!!!!!!! he he

But just wanted to know when is best to get the every other rule going!

Enjoy your hols Dibbles! xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I am getting scanned so the hospital tell me when to go for it, but we generally start from CD10 onwards!  

Good luck !!!!

Nix.


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Fi told me that if dh has good sperm then do it everyday from about cd10 but if its not so good sperm then every other day 

good luck!

jo x


----------



## lawsy (Aug 7, 2007)

How's it going Mrs Dibbles, how are your side effects? I'm feelin ok really so far!


----------



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi Lawsy, Sorry I haven't answered you before but we only got back from our hols on friday. How are things going? Things haven't been too bad for me side effect wise apart from the occasional pain in my right side, like ovulation pain really and not too painful! Had my day 21 progesterone bloods done yesterday so fingers crossed all is well. Hope things good with you. Keep smiling!!!


----------



## lawsy (Aug 7, 2007)

Ah, I hope u had a great hol, where did u go? All ok not many s/e mild headache when takin it n then ovulation pain days 14-16, got my pos opk on day15, so got even busier around that time!!! he he. Not havin bloods so don't know if I did. I'm guessing with pos opk n the pain I must have? Let me know how ur blood results went? good luck!!! waiting game now!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi Lawsy, hope things are OK with you. I'm a bit fed up today as I have had a  this month. Have started clomid again but I have just had a call from my consultant who wants me to increase my dose to 100mg. However I have already started taking them this month so I can't increase until next month.  Grrr! I did ovulate apparently though so that is good news I suppose. How are things with you chick? x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Mrs Dibbles if you havn't taken the full dose surely you can take the higher dose for the rest of this months pills? thats what they told me to do..good luck hunny 
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

thats what i wuld have thought too?


----------



## lawsy (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi I am good cheers, on cd 27, bored on waiting!! Had lower groin cramps a little yest n today n feeling really tired n been dizzy today. Just want af to arrive if it is going to n so I can get on with round 2! Can't imagine it's worked first round, dunno why, just a hunch, as I am a bit moody! Got pos opk on day 15, so prob/hopefully ovulated days 16 or 17? Not having any tests so dunno for sure that I did, but day 15 n 16 I sure had bad pain! Not sure when to test, don't wanna do it too early, with my girls didnt get pos hpt straight away, but maybe I have always ovulated late on my own steam? My cycle has been so mad this last 18 mths, so perhaps I should wait a while! Do you know what day u ovulated n how long after did the witch arrive? xxxxxx Good luck for this cycle hun n up the dose can't do any harm!


----------



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

I was too late to up the dose unfortunately as I have finished this month now. My GP only gives me a supply a month at a time as well which is pretty annoying. I have had much worse side effects this month though so I'm quite glad I have finished taking them. Have had night sweats this week and yesterday I felt really sick and had a headache. Weather is really crap here at the mo which I think is making everyone feel rubbish. God I sound like a real moaner don't I?   Hope all is OK with you.Have you done a test yet? good luck!


----------



## lawsy (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi, did test this morning cd30 bfn, but not come on yet tho. Just want to now so that I can start next mths tablets! xxxxxxxxxxxx chin up dibbles


----------



## lawsy (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Dibbles how r u getting on with ur second cycle? I am on cd16 now n don't think I have ovulated yet! xx


----------



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi Lawsy, I wondered where you had disappeared to   I am on day 26 of my 2nd cycle. Had my bloods taken on day 21 again and I have been told that I did ovulate but they would like the levels to be higher so I am going to start on 100mg next month. I am not really holding out much hope for this month actually as both myself and DH have both had really bad colds around about my time of ovulation and therefore weren't particularly in the mood!! hope things are going ok with you. Keep in touch xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Just wanted to send you lots of positive vibes ...really hope you get a BFP very soon [fly]             [/fly]  Cat x


----------



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

Cheers "wouldloveababycat", you too. x


----------



## lawsy (Aug 7, 2007)

Good glad ur ok Dibbles, best of luck to you too, cd 19 now! I feel like it won't happen too.

N cat thanks hun, best wishes to you too xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi Lawsy, How are things going with you?  Grr, day 32 today and still no AF. have done a pregnancy test and got a   Its such a pain as I really want to get started on my 100mg tablets. Hope your having more luck.


----------



## lawsy (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh mate, still not def over until af arrives. i am currently cd24 n got pains today, surely can't be ovulating now? hope u know one way or the other sn xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

